# Miitomo infinite loading loop



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a rooted Galaxy S4 mini with firmware version 4.4.2 (Kitkat). Miitomo version is 1.1.2 according to the loading screen. Xposed is installed, but all modules pertaining to Miitomo have been disabled (I have also tried it with said modules). For whatever reason, the game WILL NOT load past the initial "Miitomo Tips" screen. It won't even give me a percentage, it just says "Loading...". The game doesn't lock or crash, as tips still continue to change regularly, it just won't let me actually enter the app.

Is anyone else having this problem, and, if so, have they solved it?


----------



## SirGray (Apr 4, 2016)

I have the exact same problem  if I figure something out I'll let you know. Or if you do please post.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

SirGray said:


> I have the exact same problem  if I figure something out I'll let you know. Or if you do please post.


K, thanks. There's someone who posted with this exact same problem on Nintendo's tech forums. Someone responded with a BS "Just uninstall and reinstall the app and it should work fine" type answer

Really hoping that Nintendo gets this sorted soon, Miitomo's launch has just kind of been a disaster for android users. Which SUCKS because I want SO BADLY to like this app


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a few number of solutions which may, or may not work.


Clear all data for Miitomo. Settings>Applications>Miitomo>Clear Data/Manage Storage.
Do the same as above except this time, use the Xposed Modules after clearing the data when launching Miitomo.
Uninstall Miitomo, get 1.1.1 from another source and install it.
Uninstall Xposed and unroot. See if that helps.
Reflash stock firmware.
Get a custom recovery and try using a custom ROM that's only Lollipop or above.
Repeat 1,2 and 3 when you reflash stock firmware or when you flash a custom ROM.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 5, 2016)

So, it just kind of randomly decided to work?... @SirGray, try it now, on 1.1.2 without any of the Xposed stuff activated. Also try having everything closed except for messaging and your web browser


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 5, 2016)

Delete me


----------



## SirGray (Apr 22, 2016)

still nothing for me


----------



## Silvestrifan (Dec 20, 2016)

Me too, Mine is on asus zenpad, the game is apparently version 2.1.0 . it worked after installation then the next day I went on then just constantly does the loading screen thing. after about 10 minutes just says there is a connection problem even though my wifi is on and connected and i have 5 bars.


----------

